# before and after....



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

welll i will have better after pics up in the morning......



before:









after: this pic is rather big an low quality..my camera blows the dong that hangs from the donkey.....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

blows the dong that hangs from the donkey? HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

my friend is going to come through with his camera....i couldn't wash it..its raining.....but for now....


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

DAMN it looks real good... hows it riding? and dont forget, after they settle... u'll be a lil lower 

are they stiff?? (hows the front?)


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

its riding alot better than what i thought it woould..nice and stiff and not bouncy at all.....i am happy with it... :thumbup:


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

TRU! very good investment bro


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

tahnx...i know a guy if you want some....


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

for better pics follow the little link and clicky.....


washed and waxed on page 9


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

Some words of advice...........GET A CAMBER KIT NOW!!!!!!!!!! I've had the s tech's since may of 03 and the camber wear is quite noticable. Save your tires and get that camber kit, you won't regret it.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

B14kid said:


> Some words of advice...........GET A CAMBER KIT NOW!!!!!!!!!! I've had the s tech's since may of 03 and the camber wear is quite noticable. Save your tires and get that camber kit, you won't regret it.



i know......thanx for the advice though.......


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

looks nice. i noticed the ride was harsh as hell with my s-tech kit...didnt handle too well bc of the bouncing either. but it was worth the trade off to me


----------

